# How do you wrangle lead fishing weights offshore?



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have them in a dive bag now, but it's dirty and unorganized. I like to keep a wide variety on-board, so looking for a way to keep it sorted and secure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I always used a two gallon bucket. Just threw everything in there and kept it slid to the back of the boat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Plastic lure boxes.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

plastic 1 gal. paint bucket.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

plastic bucket


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still working on a 'best' solution, but right now I'm using 3 plastic storage boxes each with different class weights; one with 4-ounce and under (seldom used except during spring for sheepshead), one with 6-8 ounce weights, and the third with 10-14oz. They are easy to carry, and mostly it's because they fit side by side in my boat's front under-seat storage locker so I guess it's as much about how they fit the available space as anything.... but it's working pretty decently so far. They are something sorta like these except they only snap on two sides not four: There is a fourth larger container that fits in that same locker with a cast net in it so it's out of the way but I always have one with me.









Amazon.com: Snapware Total Solution 5.5-Cup Plastic Food Storage Container with Lid, 5.5-Cup Square Meal Prep Container, Non-Toxic, BPA-Free Lid with 4 Locking Tabs, Microwave, Dishwasher, and Freezer Safe: Kitchen Storage And Organization Product Sets: Home & Kitchen


Shop Snapware at the Amazon Storage & Organization store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I don’t remember where I read this, I think it was that, but one guy was using a commercial silver dishwashing rack. Something like below. I thought it was a pretty cool idea because you can sort them by weight, and since it’s just lead, the holes will keep the water off of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

Folgers coffee tubs with little holes poked in the bottom so water drains.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a container from the Container Store similar to the small one here that sits on the back deck of the boat. White Nordic Storage Baskets with Handles | The Container Store


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Plastic coffee cans


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Corpsman said:


> I have them in a dive bag now, but it's dirty and unorganized. I like to keep a wide variety on-board, so looking for a way to keep it sorted and secure.


I steel the wife's tupperware 4X4 3 inch deep works great for most all weights up to about 32oz or so


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

My boat has built in slots for the medium sized plastic tackle cases. I got the buzbe cases for them, 6 in total. 2 of them are dedicated to weights...one has inshore size weights, other has bigger weights. Before that I used one of those smaller personal sized plastic coolers with a carrying handle.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I use a silverware tray from walmart in one of my compartments. Keeps weights separated by weight and I can easily just glance at it and see what i need to replenish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i make my own. 2,3,4,5,6,10,12 oz. and 2-7 lb.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1079940
> 
> 
> i make my own. 2,3,4,5,6,10,12 oz. and 2-7 lb.
> jack


I was making my own but lead got to hard to find I still make 2lb and up with rebar then dip in tractor primer they work good and are easier to make than melting lead


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was making my own but lead got to hard to find I still make 2lb and up with rebar then dip in tractor primer they work good and are easier to make than melting lead


wilson,
can you send me a pic of this. 2lb. is a pain for me with a 2in pipe cut in half and then capped together.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i get lead wheel weights for $5 a 5gal bucket.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i get lead wheel weights for $5 a 5gal bucket.
> jack


thats a good deal these a holes up here give them to their buddy's or want 40 to 50 bucks a bucket I still get some some times then I used that in some cannon ball style molds i have


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson,
i'll bring you some 5gal buckets of lead and sell them to you for $20 a bucket and you can sell them to your buddies for 40-50. deal? everybody doubles their price.
jack


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I use a replacement dishwashing rack and love it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> I use a replacement dishwashing rack and love it.


Oh hell my wife gona be really pissed when she finds out I stole that!


----------



## judgemichael363 (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice

Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> thats a good deal these a holes up here give them to their buddy's or want 40 to 50 bucks a bucket I still get some some times then I used that in some cannon ball style molds i have


What y'all getting for clean lead? I have 400 lbs of clean lead and 50-60 lbs of antimony.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> What y'all getting for clean lead? I have 400 lbs of clean lead and 50-60 lbs of antimony.


Never tried to sell it but it’s getting hard to find up here in Tuscaloosa used to get old tire weights but they don’t make those out of lead anymore or the won’t melt with lead away plus it’s just to easy to buy smaller weights the big 2 lb plus make out of rebar


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Never tried to sell it but it’s getting hard to find up here in Tuscaloosa used to get old tire weights but they don’t make those out of lead anymore or the won’t melt with lead away plus it’s just to easy to buy smaller weights the big 2 lb plus make out of rebar


I agree on the larger weights. A pain to pour big molds. Easy peasy to cut some rebar and weld an eye on it.


----------

